
Autoplay Videos Are Not Going Away. Here’s How to Fight Them - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/01/technology/personaltech/autoplay-video-fight-them.html
======
dredmorbius
Less interesting by way of practical advice than as 1) an acknowledgement that
this is a generally recognised nuisance and 2) that the _Times_ is pointedly
avoiding providing useful advive.

Conspicuously absent: an mention of uBlock, uMatrix, PiHole, or NoScript.

My personal preference: blackholing video servers at the firewall.

